# Guide me to install ubuntu ... Vista installed already..



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi guys .. i gona try ubuntu second time .. , this time going for a full completee installation...

i have vista installed in c: 

i have loads of space in d : say 48Gb out of 100 gb.. and same in e : too

in c: i have a 40GB free out og 80 GB

now can anyone guide me thru the installation... 

i want a dual boot... and dont want to disturb any of vista or anytother files in other partition...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

here:
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=775761&postcount=96


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

should this be done on c: or any drive???


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

First clear the E drive totally. Move the data to prolly D drive. Open disk manager and delete the whole E drive. Then create 1 new drive leaving atleast 25GB free, use it as your E drive.
From ubuntu live cd, select use free partitions, or something such. That will make use of that 25GB to install ubuntu. 
Actually you don't really need 25GB. But, that's a safe value I am recommending. You can keep it to a minimum of 8GB.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^whatever free space u have,from installer gui,make the partition(s).


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 13, 2008)

@naveen-Do customize ur ubuntu after installing.
here - www.gnome-look.org


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

guys i have around 40 gb in d and 40 in e .. cant move ... more over those are games files... moving them willcaiuse it notto work...

@ sunny ..will do so...


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 13, 2008)

You will need to clear your data from atleast one partion.

for games, keep your save games folder & install them again.

Also remember to Backup Your data


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

isnt there anyother way??? please ...there are loads of stuff....can i say partition e: into say f using any software??? say split my 100 GB d: into d anf f: ????


----------



## PcEnthu (Mar 13, 2008)

This situation can be dealt with Norton (or) PowerQuest Partition Manager, I guess:
When we choose to create a new partition in these partition managers, you will have the following options:

1. Postion of the new partition
2. Amount of free space in the existing partition to be used for creating the new partition

But be warned about those options, as they involve moving the data in your HD


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

thnks will try now....


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

Norton (or) PowerQuest Partition Manager isnt compatible with vista .. suggest anyother app please..


----------



## dragonlord (Mar 13, 2008)

google for WUBI .
You don't even need to create a new partition. Whole linux as a single file in your existing partition !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

can u explain more ??/


does it install fulll ubuuntu or just a say a virtual machine ??/ and it size 9.9 mb ...??? 

my ubuntu is in digit DVD .. will it take it ??/


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

wubi is a windows installer.it installs ubuntu from ur xp.but I will say,be brave,be ready to partition manually as I explained on other thread with pic.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

it is trying to download the whole ubuntu ???

isnt there any other way.. i tried download ing few apps to partition.. none is working in vista...

please help me guys .. i just awant to try ubunut fully this time


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

install it from cd,why wait? 
free the space,install it!Linux is NOT something virtual  It needs space and swap.already pounted the guide in post #2.

First,CTC with vi$ta thing.vi$ta has nothing to do here


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2008)

^naveen dont be afraid. Use gparted live cd to create a new partition from your e: drive.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

but i have important files.. too many .. right now i cant foramt and all..

but i can partition my d: or E: to say even 40 GB for linux...

i am not able to partition themm...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^u can delete "D" drive to make free space.then boot from ubuntu cd.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> but i have important files.. too many .. right now i cant foramt and all..
> 
> but i can partition my d: or E: to say even 40 GB for linux...
> 
> i am not able to partition themm...


^Thats what i am saying. Create 2 partitions from E: drive, one 15 GB for root"/" and 1 GB for Swap. It will not format anything. Ise Gparted Live CD or check if Ubuntu Live CD has gparted in it(I dont remember)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

so i need  a cd now to write gparted??? am i right ??/


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2008)

^Ya. SOmebody comfirm that Ubuntu Live CD has Gparted?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^YES!OFCOURSE!,
in ubuntu live environment,do as below:
press "alt+f2" to get run dialog.
then "run"

```
gksudo gparted
```


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks prakash bhai for the confirmation.
Then that solves his partition problem. Use Gparted to create the desired  partitons.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

ok now loading ubuntu.... if i am not confident willl abort the installation and come back again here ..



praka123 said:


> ^YES!OFCOURSE!,
> in ubuntu live environment,do as below:
> press "alt+f2" to get run dialog.
> then "run"
> ...



do u mean while installing ??


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^YES!!!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

ok will try now...

ok i am replying from live ubuntu..

i used that gparted app... but it has option to format not to partition... wht shall i do ???

reply


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

u have to delete a partition.or resize the last partition if free space exists.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

how to resize .. i have loads of space....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 13, 2008)

^Select your last partition (something like sdax) and choose resize.
Can you post a screenshot ?
This is Mine*i15.photobucket.com/albums/a388/rahimveron/th_Screenshot--dev-sda-GParted.png


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

*img405.imageshack.us/img405/4413/screenshotrn7.th.png

now can somebody tell me how much to resize ???


----------



## mehulved (Mar 13, 2008)

Move the right black handle towards the left to decrease partition size. Or change free space following to 25GB


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

so this will create a new aprtition ??? then wht should i do ??? 
i have set "free space following " to 25GB

now i set it as said b4 and did a apply ... but got the error

*img301.imageshack.us/img301/4738/screenshot2vq5.th.png


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^do as per screenshot to create 25GB free space.press "apply"
then after finishing operations,right click in free-space to create a 15GB ubuntu partition "/" and a 1.5GB swap partition.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

it gets me error ... refer my prev post


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

^check again.free space might have already created.cancel operations to check whether free space is created(refresh)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 13, 2008)

no same error


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

guys can anyone help me today ???

yesterday was near disaster with loads of error..

today i founda way to partition usiong disk tool in vista...

but i dont know whether to format or how to proceed from there ...

can anyone help me a fresh??


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 14, 2008)

Can i have a triple boot system ? I already have XP and Vista installed.
If yes, can i run the Ubuntu live cd from any of my installed OS to start installing Ubuntu ?
Also im a bit confused with partition thing. I have 5 partitions :
C: (XP), D: (Vista), E: (Movies), F: (Songs) and G: (I will prefer this partition to install Ubuntu).
So do i have to delete this G: partition from disk manager first ? The size of this partition is around 31 GB in total. I want around 15 GB to be allocated to Ubuntu. And with rest of the 15-16 GB i wanna create a new partition for my misc. files.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

@Dhruv: Just make sure your CD/DVD Drive is set to boot first(from the BIOS) and then pop in the Ubuntu CD and it will boot to the Live Environment where you can start the installation. Press ALT+F2 and enter 
	
	



```
gksudo gparted
```
As about partition, use GParted(in Ubuntu Live Mode) to create a new 15 GB ext3 partition from g: ( it will named as /dev/sda) it prolly be the last partition.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

was it for me ??

i tried it and got the erro which i have posted in early post...


----------



## mehulved (Mar 14, 2008)

If gparted isn't working for you, just resize it with whatever tool you can get working. Just create 25GB blank partition.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^No that ws for Dhruv. 
@naveen: I am not getting it. Could you post a screenshot without that error window, so we can  have a clear view about your partitions.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

i dont get u .. all detailss are ther in the piucture

*img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot2vq5.png

ok does shrink function in vista disk mangaement tool will partition my Hd??

if so.. should i format it with windows or boot thru ubuntu and use gparted or go for installation directly???


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

@nevin:that "unallocated space" shows how much GB?create a ext3 partition and a swap type partition there as explained elsewhere in this thread.


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> @Dhruv: Just make sure your CD/DVD Drive is set to boot first(from the BIOS) and then pop in the Ubuntu CD and it will boot to the Live Environment where you can start the installation. Press ALT+F2 and enter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that all ? And what about that SWAP ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @nevin:that "unallocated space" shows how much GB?create a ext3 partition and a swap type partition there as explained elsewhere in this thread.




no prak .. it werent created.. after this error box.. i had click cancel.. and gparted "CRASHED" and when i again restarted .. there wasnt any unallocated space !!!

any help thru VISTA disk manager.. will be helpfull...

i searched and fpound about this shrink function... if anybody can guide me thru doing / partioning will be helpfull


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

Dhruv11 said:


> Is that all ? And what about that SWAP ?


Yes Dhruv you can create 1 GB of Swap the same way os your create /(Root) ext3 partition from your G: drive. Its very simple.

@Naveen: This might Help How-To Shrink Partition in Vista


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

ya ok... now should i have to format using vista..or load ubunut cd...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

^if u can post a *clean* gparted screenshot ,I can explain u what operations are to be done.
yes,gparted needs several operations to achieve resize etc.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

ok i have created a 20gb unallocated partition.. but it isnt showing any partition in my computer.. should i format using vista.. or load ubuntu now and proceed with installation ???

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/7153/hdox2.th.jpg


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

^No,boot with Ubuntu,run gparted,create a 15GB  "/" partition and a 1.5GB swap partition.then exit gparted and start installation,
open a terminal,run "sudo ubiquity" show the installer new partitions(name is /dev/sda,,,).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

15gb+1.5 = 16.5 gb.... but i have created a 20 gb partition.. this will make remaining space as another drive???


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

^its u to decide,may be u can make a ext3 partition in that free space


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

Offtopic : Praka whats Ubuntu's default filesystem?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

can i use a 18gb as / partiton ??? and 1.5 as swap??


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^ Create 1.5 GB as Swap and then "/"  (root) partition with the balance space.
Default filesystem is ext3.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

ok.... ^^ rebooting now ...


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

@rahimveron
Why /root ? 
Especially in ubuntu where's there no root login by default?

It would be better used as /home IMO.

Btw, thanx for the info.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

u should create "/" which is also called as root.
/root is the directory of root(admin) user.which is not used in most distros.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^ Its "/" where your Ubuntu filesystem will be installed. Its called "root" (the super user)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

ok guys .. now in gparted it shows me a unallocated space of 19.4gb and ther is only one option :create new partition.. "

wht shall i do now ???


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^Create Swap (linux-swap) and then  ext3 partition with the remaining unallocated space.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

it has these option 
create as : primary partition or exteneded

file system : linux+swap / ext2 / ext3 / jfs / ntfs etc

wht should i do ??


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^ Swap = linux-swap  1.5 GB
   Create a new ext3 partition = ext3 . You may choose extended for this partition.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

i gave linux + swap and now i am in installation where it only said swap.... 20 gb

now creating swap of 2gb 

still running .. i think i f()cked up....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^ You created swap and another ext3 partition in Gparted, right?
just calm down naveen


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

no .... i am onto some new error... 

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/8751/screenshotve1.th.png


i created swap now .. buttheremaining 17gb now says that it cant be used... since it cant have more than 4 patrtition...

please help me guys...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

1.5GB of swap @maximum!remaining for "/" and u need to create a extended partition,then a logical partition for ur / to install.

wht2say?a system made for vi$ta?u have to create a logical parition as primary partiton are over.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^Is the option greyed out when you select unallocated space and have you selected it as extended.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

ok guys i deleted it .. and now i have a ext3 20 gb... now whjt should i do ???


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^Good . Have you created Swap?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

no... 

how should i do it ??


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^Select your 20 GB ext3 partition (sda4 i guess from the screenshot) and create a 1.5 GB Swap from it. Thats it(its more than enough). Most prolly swap will be named as sda5. And then post again of ur progress


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

18GB for / and remaining space for swap . OK?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

so i should format to linux+swap ???

if i right click it has these option

rezsize/move
format to >>> linux+swap
jfs
ntfs
ext2
ext3 and other formats..

now wht shopuld i select??


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^prakaash bhai bar bar smileys post karke naveen ko calm down kar rahe ho

Naveen : You have already created a 20 EXT3, isnt it? Now just create a new partiton (1.5 GB) from that 20 GB itself. tere kaam ho gaya


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

this is the picture now... i have done all.. and now it comes to this... 
*img518.imageshack.us/img518/3994/screenshot1ek1.th.png
i dont know i am loosing my patience...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok naveen here it goes:
Select 19.53 and create a New ext3 partition.
Select the 2.87 and create a New Linux-Swap partition. BTW 2.87 is way too much for Swap(1.5 would suffice)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

its 2.87 mb brother...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

hehe my bad bhaiyya
Delete that 2 MB and resize sda4 to take that space.
Now do what i told you b4 create a swap and the rest for ext3 partition.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

ok this the last screen...

is this all right now...

please see everything... ext , ext3 , swap etc..

can i move on to instaallation

*img410.imageshack.us/img410/6407/screenshot2pj1.th.png


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes its alright. Now take down the names of the partitions like sda*x* with their sizes so that you wont get confused when installing Ubuntu and choose Manual when asked about Partitioning while installing.

When in Partitioing :Just cheak their sizes.
1: Choose sda5 and mount point to "/"
2: Choose sda6 and mount point to linux-swap.

Here is a very Good Tutorial  Dual Boot Vista & Ubuntu


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

ok ... will start installation now..

it moved to next step... i had to change sda5 to "/" ... to continue to next step.. otherwise it said no drive specified.. something that sort...


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

@nevin:everything is perfectly fine.
just notice these things:
/dev/sda5 = / (ext3)
/dev/sda6 = swap (swap)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

ok installed ubuntu...

working fine.. but cant aceess my other drives ie my vista c: d: e:

wht should i do... all my pictures movies songs are there only


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats naveen
Now to access ntfs drives open NTFS Configuration Tool from Application>Systems Tools , it will ask for root password, just enter your password and it will mount all your ntfs drives as Gutsy has native support for read/write of ntfs partitions.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> ok installed ubuntu...
> 
> working fine.. but cant aceess my other drives ie my vista c: d: e:
> 
> wht should i do... all my pictures movies songs are there only


you didn't mount them during install?
okay do this now.
*help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
use the script. it will automatically mount all partions


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

thnks guys ...

will do that .. can anyone also tell me wht and all should i do .. like anything like compiz??

i downloaded it .. but dont know how to install them...

please help...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

Use Synaptic Manager to install softwares and make sure you have enabled Universe, Multiverse reposotories(System>Administration>Software Sources)
.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

there is NO need to search internet for softwares like u does in window$ in Ubuntu.
Ubuntu already contains (apt and synapic(in menu System >admin>Synaptic)package manager which will download and install compiz or almost all packages for u.
*dont even bother *to search google for Linux softwares.I know,it is irresistable as ur used to window$ where u go and search cnet,softpedia for softwares .
absolutely NOT needed in Linux esp Ubuntu/Debian
but if u got time read this :
*linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
and for Ubuntu
*ubuntuguide.org


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

^Compiz comes default with Ubuntu 7.10
Follow this guide here.
*www.howtoforge.com/compiz-fusion-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

install emerald theme manager for compiz, get some kewl themes.

Did i tell ya to enable every repos in synnaptic ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Use Synaptic Manager to install softwares and make sure you have enabled Universe, Multiverse reposotories(System>Administration>Software Sources)
> .




thnks brother



praka123 said:


> there is NO need to search internet for softwares like u does in window$ in Ubuntu.
> Ubuntu already contains (apt and synapic(in menu System >admin>Synaptic)package manager which will download and install compiz or almost all packages for u.
> *dont even bother *to search google for Linux softwares.I know,it is irresistable as ur used to window$ where u go and search cnet,softpedia for softwares .
> absolutely NOT needed in Linux esp Ubuntu/Debian
> ...




ya definetly will try it ...

could u give me a list of software that will get downloaded??
is opera there for ubunutu?>?

and i found that ubunut shuts down very fast...

is 20 gb enough ???


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

praka123 said:


> *ubuntuguide.org



see the bible



naveen_reloaded said:


> is 20 gb enough ???


am on 10GB, its more than enuf

Install these softies:
Exaile (ditch Rhythmbox)
VLC
Deluge
Amule
gShutdown
Glipper
CHM viewer
KeePassX
Firestarter
Powerpoint Viewer
Brasero Disc Burning
easy tag
RecordMyDesktop
ISO Master
Wine
Gmount ISO
Partition Editor
Art Manager

Opera is available for Ubuntu, search in synaptic


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

thnks ^^^^^^

and many thnks to all of u who helped me out in this task....

many thnks guys...
especially 
praka123
rahimveron
mehulved
Sunny1211993
T159

and all others...

thnks guys...

will share my expirience soon...


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^Appreciated.
One more point since you are new to Linux use Add/Remove to read about the softwares before installing.(Much informed than Synaptic for a newbie imo).


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

And get the latest version of exaile from the developer website, repos still contains the older version

*www.exaile.org/downloads

Download the 0.2.11 Ubuntu 7.10 package

You can theme this version only
Dexaile Theme


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

or use www.getdeb.net for latest softwares.
BTW T159 is that the only theme for Exaile? Its quite plain and just rearranges the buttons.


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 14, 2008)

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=775761&postcount=96

The sceenshot posted in the post by Praka says we have to create 3 partitions ? 

*Swap
/boot 
/*


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> or use www.getdeb.net for latest softwares.
> BTW T159 is that the only theme for Exaile? Its quite plain.



yup there is not much to do in theme, u can place the controls according to ur preference but no actual theming . May be someone can start making more themes.

There are many new features added though, a new tagging system and few others.


getdeb.net is a nice site to get some nifty softwares 



Dhruv11 said:


> *thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=775761&postcount=96
> 
> The sceenshot posted in the post by Praka says we have to create 3 partitions ?
> 
> ...



yup for the best experience 

though add a /home too (ur data will be safe)


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^ Not required!! 
Tell you what you can create /home partition which will be mounted on /home but will be on a different partition. This helps to upgrade to newer versions of the Distro as it keeps all your personal preferences and settings and you dont have to reconfigure your appz again


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 14, 2008)

ok so is it not necessary to create that */boot* partition ? Btw what does this */boot* do ?
Shall i proceed with */*and *swap* ?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

/boot has Grub Boot files which is self-explanatory.
Yes Dhruv you can continue with a "/" and  a swap. If you want to create "/home" partition then just choose /home as your mount-point in the partition screen in Ubuntu installation.
Otherwise you can continue with 2 partitions.
Creating a separate /home partition has its advantages (Post#103)


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 14, 2008)

ok thanks. hmm...One more query ?!
I can only check that ext3 partition for formatting, im unable to check swap partition for format. Is that ok ?


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

Dhruv11 said:


> ok so is it not necessary to create that */boot* partition ? Btw what does this */boot* do ?
> Shall i proceed with */*and *swap* ?



it has Stage 1 and Stage 2 files
alongwith menu.lst and device.map

*help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/partition-sizing.html


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^Ya its ok. Swap is used as buffer. Nothing is stored there. Best of Luck and keep posting your queries.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 14, 2008)

is there a way to make the grub or option menu when booting more graphical???


----------



## Rahim (Mar 14, 2008)

^You can use startupmanager to change the Grub Boot Themes, Default OS, Timeout before the OS. Search in Synaptic. Info
BTW how is your ride with Ubuntu?


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> is there a way to make the grub or option menu when booting more graphical???


You can restore back Vista bootloader if you want.But I advise not.Grub is better than Vista bootloader in the sense it supports more OSes and it's easy to add new OS entries to Grub by editing menu.lst


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> is there a way to make the grub or option menu when booting more graphical???




change the colors by editing this line in menu.lst



> ## Pretty colours
> #color cyan/blue white/blue



remove "#" from the second line, it should look like below


> ## Pretty colours
> color cyan/blue white/blue



To open menu.lst use this command in terminal


> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 14, 2008)

If you are adventurous you could always ry GRUB2 . But beware its kind of hard to setup imho.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 14, 2008)

^use a splashimage 

```
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
```


```
sudo apt-get install grub-splashimages
```
then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst(run "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst") and add these lines:

```
splashimage=/boot/grub/splashimages/gnome-debblue.xpm.gz
```
save and exit.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

can u post a screenshot ^^^ ??


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> can u post a screenshot ^^^ ??


navigate to _/boot/grub/splashimages/_ & check yourself


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

@nevin:it is like a wallpaper with boot options displayed.fedora,mandriva and suse by default have grub with splashimage


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 15, 2008)

Alright ! im facing a very strange problem now. I got 3 Ubuntu CDs and none of them is booting sucessfully. Im getting a new error everytime. Only once i got into LIVE mode but when i clicked on INSTALL, installer crashed.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

^Check if the CD is free from defects(It has an option when it boots)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @nevin:it is like a wallpaper with boot options displayed.fedora,mandriva and suse by default have grub with splashimage




thnks bro...


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 15, 2008)

Checked all CDs. All of three are error free. I created an image from one of them and burned it on a RW. Worked fine. lolz I think its the crappy quality of CDs 

Okay now here comes my questions  
Im a total noob when it comes to Linux. First, i wanna remove those partition icons from desktop and wanna add my icons/shortcuts of my choice. 
I right clicked on one of the partition icons and got an option 'UNMOUNT VOLUME'. what does that means ?
And when i tried to configure my graphics details to high, it prompted "Operation could not be performed" ?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Dhruv you can remove those partition icons from your desktop by Opening gconf-editor (Application>System Tools>Configuration Tool). Navigate to apps>nautilus>desktop and can change which icons to hide/show. Untick volumes_visible option to remove the partition icon from the Desktop.

As about Mount/Unmount i will let other experts hare to explain it to you 
As Linux recognised partitons as sda1, sda2...etc, it mounts it in /media folder for you to access those partitions. Navigate to /media folder and look for yourself 
More info about your graphics?


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeah im unable to set the NORMAL or EXTRA desktop effects. 
This is the error i get : 

View attachment 1660

And how do i configure my Dataone Broadband connection ?
I went thru that pinned thread about configuring always on Dataone, but as im totally new to Linux environment i couldnt figure it out.  Plz help me sorting out this problem first, so that i dont have to restart my pc and switch to windows everytime i want to ask questions  

And pls suggest me the commonly used and useful apps for Ubuntu


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

what Graphic you have?
check if you have rendering enabled 
	
	



```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey Dhruv configuring Dataone is a piece of cake.
1: Open A Terminal and enter
	
	



```
sudo pppoeconf
```
2: Enter your username as yourusername@dataone wothout ".in"
3: Enter your password.
4: Just select "No" when asked about "Do you want oto connect at boot time".
5: Once configured :
 by entering 
	
	



```
pon dsl-provider
```
 in a terminal.
 Disconnect with 
	
	



```
poff
```
6: You can create Launchers on the Desktop by Right-Click>Create Launcher and enter the appropriate command in the "Command" option. Now just Double Click the Launcher to connect and disconnect.

As for your Desktop Effects once online, Open Synaptic(System>Admin) and enable all the repositories Universe, Multiverse,etc from Settings>Repositories and Press Reaload.
Now search for emerald and compizconfig-settings-manager and install them.

Now Open Advanced Desktop Effects Settings and navigate to Windows Decorator under Effects adn enter
	
	



```
emerald
```
 in the command option. Close it.
Now open Appearance and change your Effects to Custom.
Now your uber effects will be setup nicely.


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 15, 2008)

Inbuilt ATI Radeon Xpress 200.
I dont think its so bad that cant run EXTRA or NORMAL visual effects of Ubuntu. Its running Aero on Vista with no problem at all. I dont understand y im facing problem on Ubuntu then


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

1) Goto _system>administration>network>wired connection_> properties>Static Ip> & enter these in it

```
l
IP address:--192.168.1.2
subnet mask:--225.225.225.0
default gateway:--192.168.1.1
```

In the DNS tab of network settings use

```
61.1.96.69
61.1.96.71
```

2) open firefox & type:192.168.1.1
enter user id & password as "admin". go to setup tab>pvc0

select PPPoe from drop down box & enter login id & passwords of DATAONE.leave rest fields blank click apply

3) go the last tab in the site. after that click on system commands>save all

now try opening any site, u have done everything correctly then ur net is on
enjoy Safe virus free net on Ubuntu but don't forget data caps



Dhruv11 said:


> Inbuilt ATI Radeon Xpress 200.
> I dont think its so bad that cant run EXTRA or NORMAL visual effects of Ubuntu. Its running Aero on Vista with no problem at all. I dont understand y im facing problem on Ubuntu then


Goto Applications>Accessories>Terminal

```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 15, 2008)

Internet problem solved. thanks guys  but the webpages are taking ages to load.
Regarding my Graphics problem, Rendering is not enabled.
And im also unable to play media files like mp3, wav, ogg, xvid, divx, avi, wmv etc.


----------



## abhinandh (Mar 15, 2008)

download the ati drivers after enabling all repos.
system->administration->restricted drivers manager.

enable the repos first.
system->administration->synaptic package manager
in settings->repositories put tick marks on all the options under "ubuntu software" tab.press ok and press "reload".


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

Dhruv11 said:


> I
> And im also unable to play media files like mp3, wav, ogg, xvid, divx, avi, wmv etc.



Click me - This will solve your multimedia troubles

wait for 4-5 secs after clicking


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Basically Dhruv you have to install various gstreamer plugins (good,bad,ugly) Search in Synaptic and install them.
Here is an explanation

As for slow webpage loading it maybe a DNS problem. Which method have you used to connect to the Net?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 15, 2008)

this link@dhruv: *ubuntuguide.org


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for the links  What i can tell is that i have really fcuked up my graphics. Resolution has decreased to 800X600. what a mess


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 15, 2008)

Dhruv11 said:


> Thanks for the links  What i can tell is that i have really fcuked up my graphics. Resolution has decreased to 800X600. what a mess


*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321766


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Dhruv11 said:


> And pls suggest me the commonly used and useful apps for Ubuntu


You are spoilt for choice in terms of Multimedia Appz 
I prefer Exaile as Music Jukebox and VLC as Video Player.
EMail = Thunderbird
Browser = Firefox/Opera ( I prefer Opera)
Inskscape & Gimp for Graphics
Torrents = Deluge/Azureus
Burning Suite = K3B

The list can go on & on. DeVeDe, ManDVD, Amarok,etc. Just search in ADD/Remove.

Ubuntu Wiki


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

For *Desktop Effects* run this command in terminal



> echo SKIP_CHECKS="yes" >> $HOME/.config/compiz/compiz-manager



now u can enable everything 

read more here 
*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#ATI_users_and_Compiz

and always backup the xorg.conf file to a safe location, create a shell script(xorgconfig.sh) where the xorg.conf is backed up with this command inside


> sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/


change its permission to executible by this command 


> chmod +x xorgconfig.sh



anytime something corrupts ur xorg.inf jut run the shell script, it will replace with the backed up xorg.conf fiel, relogin and everything will be okay (or press ALT + CTRL + Bakcspace)


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the help  But seems like my questions doesnt ends here.
GPARTED has disappeared from System > Administration after the installation. I went to ADD/REMOVE and tried to install the GNOME PARTITION EDITOR but its not installing.
EDIT : Got it ! Silly me ! My modem was switched off.

My only problem seems to be with GRAPHICS now. I installed the ATI drivers but then i got error "Composite extension blah blah"


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

how do i change the resolution ..it says upto 800x680 only..

wht shall i do


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

^Post contents of your xorg.conf file here. 
First Backup your xorg . Open a Terminal and type 
	
	



```
sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.org.bkup
```
Now Post the contents of xorg.conf
	
	



```
gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> ...



update is running..


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

possibly check ur monitor manual and add the entries corresponding to horzontal and vertical frequency range

and the resolution thats supported by ur monitor at a given frequency 

set the range according to ur monitor manual, like given below


> HorizSync    28-204
> VertRefresh    43-60



and

add the desired resolution, say "1280x960" to the list


> Modes        "4095x4095" "1440x1152" "1388x1802" "1280x1024" "1200x900" "1152x864" "1072x3903" "1040x780" "1024x768" "880x660" "832x624" "800x800" "800x600" "720x540" "720x400" "640x480" "464x464" "4x314"



*
Be sure to first make a backup copy* of the file, in case anything goes wrong

here is mine:



> # xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
> #
> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
> # values from the debconf database.
> ...



the simplest ever


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

no .. now working fine...

awesome..

is there any other themes i can use??

how should i use compiz??

i  still cant see any of NTFS partion... please help..


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

install it


> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager



then choose
*System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings

*enable the* custom *and personalize the preferences in compiz config

*ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Advanced_Desktop_Effects_.28Compiz_Fusion.29

For NTFS partitions, u can manually mount them by editing fstab file (/etc/fstab).


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

how is that???
NTFS ...?>?

please help..


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

post the output of 



> sudo fdisk -l


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

guys how to end task a app..

that update manager is not responding >....


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Open System Monitor and kill that process.
Install ntfs-3g & ntfs-config from Synaptic ( i think its already installed) and open NTFS Configuration Tool from Application>System Tools and it will prompt for root password and will show you to enable read/write access to NTFS partitions. Choose yes & thats it. It will mount all your ntfs partitions on /media folder.

Post your fstab file
	
	



```
gedit /etc/fstab
```


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> guys how to end task a app..
> 
> that update manager is not responding >....


just click more than once on close button, it will automatically ask u to force quite or wait 

Look man if u really want to enjoy linux then get some hang of terminal


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

^Toh bataana kaun sa command use karen?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
> #
> ...



still i cant find anything in media.... folder..

i ended the app..


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Have you shutdown Windows Vista properly. Sometimes due to a improper shutdow ntfs partitions are not mounted in Linux.
Try Booting into Vista and shutdown properly and then boot into Ubuntu.
Your fstab looks fine to me.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

ya i dint shutdown it properly...

i dont know it takes tooooo long and never shuts down... some proble,mmm.. dontknow..

why isnt that it does read DVD ???


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Have you shutdown Windows Vista properly. Sometimes due to a improper shutdow ntfs partitions are not mounted in Linux.
> Try Booting into Vista and shutdown properly and then boot into Ubuntu.
> Your fstab looks fine to me.



just *force* them to mount
like this

UUID=DEA0C6E4A0C6C1EF /media/drv     ntfs    defaults,*force*,umask=007,gid=46 0       1

see the force option after defaults 

sudo gedit /etc/fstab

add *force* to every entry there


PS: Its better to create directory with the desired partition name in media folder.

Like if ur partition name is "drv" then create(sudo mkdir /media/drv) a directory named "drv" in /media folder

And then edit fstab accordingly.

First of all post the output of "sudo fdisk -l"


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

^ I dont know if thats a good idea(force mount), maybe i am wrong.

@naveen : Do a chkdsk on your ntfs partitions from Vista.

Couldnt get you on DVD part?


----------



## Faun (Mar 15, 2008)

here is a manually edited fstab file;


> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> #
> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
> ...





rahimveron said:


> ^ I dont know if thats a good idea(force mount), maybe i am wrong.
> 
> @naveen : Do a chkdsk on your ntfs partitions from Vista.
> 
> Couldnt get you on DVD part?



not if u dont want to reboot again n again,

i have ecperienced no problem till now

this could help
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=773938&postcount=1


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

guys.. it showed c: d: e:.. fine....
but it simply isnt detecting my DVD drive... it shows icon.. but when i load something .. it does open.. it says its unable to mount..

and i tried to install opera , its asking for ubunut DVD , i inserted digit DVD ( ubunut one ).. its not acceepting ( may be due to DVD undetected)

i am tired .. for today..
switchingto vista...

tom.. i have to start a fresh...

and forgot to say... it hung... !!!! it jjust froze... and had to hard reboot it... thats why i am on vista now...

if it froze.. is there a way to revivie it ?? like in vista we have alt+crt+del 

vista hasnt froze like that so far .....6 months now!!


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

For the frozen part Do a CTRL+ALT+Backspace to restart X-Server.

As for Ubuntu DVD open Software Sources and untick Ubuntu 7.10 installation DVD from the Ubuntu Software Tab and it wont prompt you again while installing softwares.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

thnks .. will keep it in mind..

but i am really amazed by how simple and easy to get those software...

but there are too many confusing names... which i cant understand wht purpose they serve... may be its due to too many projects..fragmented open source community..

anyway .. ubuntu is fast and i like the visual effect..
next step for me ( when i boot into ubuntu ) will be to geta good theme.. like mac os or vista.. sort of.. and install few other softies...

i like ubuntu... fast.. simple.. elegant.. give wht neccessary to common user.. but can be real headache if u want to do other things.. and as far now it involved too many stuff like "sudo .... " "gedit ...... " "install...."
confusing..

if one didnt have net.. then he can be caught trapped for long time...

anyway ..tom .afresh i will start PIPIMG MY UBUNTU


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Arey ek din mein kitna kuch seekhega 
Just take your time and believe me all this sudo gedit stuff will become 2nd nature to you!!!
Ya it is a bit different for a new user but given the time and patience you will love your OS.

For your pimping requirements look no further than www.gnome-look.org

There are other Distros which have too many appz cramped into (like Sabayon) which may not be used by the user at all!!! There are many distros which come with out-of-the-box Multimedia support like Mint,etc.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

ya... i love stuff like that... editing ..playing withj os...

thats not problem... but when we despertely need something andwhen it becomes a hinderance only .. it becomes aheadache...
 i am starting to love ubuntu..

need to know LOADS OF STUFF..

its really a nice playground to play... but u need to know stuff..


----------



## Rahim (Mar 15, 2008)

Right Attitude naveen


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 15, 2008)

thnks brother....


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

so,hows it going @naveen:
*i26.tinypic.com/993r50.jpg


----------



## Faun (Mar 16, 2008)

lol


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

praka123 said:


> so,hows it going @naveen:
> *i26.tinypic.com/993r50.jpg





awesome...

here is my first ipression...

incredibly FASt

graphically different...

easy software installtion and huge range of softwares...

best for geeks...

takes a while to understand...(can do that)

too much software and weird names ... makes me feel like i am on alien planet !! 

faster shutdown !!! i like that... just like a TV///

too much of this sudo... gedit stuff... for doingsimple  things... that makes work difficult ... since not all can have net access.. and that will be a quite difficulty ....

but still have to learn ... may be i have just joined the college.... have to get support from seniors(prak,T159,rahimveron,mehulved...etc)

but nice change though from vista...
but i have to say .. dont mistake me... vista was likesmooth as butter.. and its was like a a detailed piece of software... everthing precisely done...

i still dont know how to create a folder in ubuntu ?? that right click.. there is no option... (may be i would have missed it) and all those weird folder names... i dont know whicih is for which ..

anyway .. ubunutu is simply good.. and i think i will like it.. if it reduces those sudo,gedit stuff.. and makes everythinga  click away...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 16, 2008)

Its the first option in the context menu, "Create folder ...". How could you miss that?


----------



## Rahim (Mar 16, 2008)

Naveen you can make a folder in your home folder. Maybe you are trying to create one in "/".


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

ya ^^^ u r  right...


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> ya ^^^ u r  right...


make a shortcut for this command.
Right click > new launcher

It runs Nautilus in Super user mode

```
gksudo nautilus
```

but use it with caution, as you can mess with the system


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 16, 2008)

will do..

is ther ea way  to make this asking username for each and every step??


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 16, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> will do..
> 
> is ther ea way  to make this asking username for each and every step??


it will ask you password once, and then remember it until idle timeout which is 5 minutes. 

also you can enable auto login
System -> Administration -> Login
General Tab -> Automatic Login -> select your username


----------



## praka123 (Mar 16, 2008)

ada yennada ithu?u should adjust to Linux /*nix type and dont expect window$ in Linux  enna?Linux cannot be made like window$ although lookwise it may be possible.the superiror linux kernel and unix architecture needs ur time to get familiar with.
that is why ,*Linux is NOT Windows* 

you should just casually check ur Desktop(Gnome) and be familiar to Applications menu.
seriously,need to unlearn many a window$ things in Linux.thats why win power users find it hard first on GNU/Linux. 
take ur time nanba


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 17, 2008)

My 3rd day with Ubuntu.  And im still used to that right click and refresh thing. lolz 
finally got the desktop effects to work. Learning the basics now. 
Btw whats the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu ? And what is this KDE thing ?


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

^it is "F5" in Gnome  it Refreshes whole system.


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^it is "F5" in Gnome  it Refreshes whole system.



Yup that was eazy to figure out  But im still waiting for answer to my other questions


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2008)

Dhruv11 said:


> And what is this KDE thing ?


KDE is a different desktop than GNOME. *nix just don't have one kind of look like windows. There are so many kinds of desktops, each catering to different kinds of people. KDE, GNOME and XFCE are some of the most widely used and easier ones.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 17, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ada yennada ithu?u should adjust to Linux /*nix type and dont expect window$ in Linux  enna?Linux cannot be made like window$ although lookwise it may be possible.the superiror linux kernel and unix architecture needs ur time to get familiar with.
> that is why ,*Linux is NOT Windows*
> 
> you should just casually check ur Desktop(Gnome) and be familiar to Applications menu.
> ...




thnks thalaivaaa...

vistala irunthu vanthathala.. konjum kastama than iruku.. ana i will adjust...
neenga sonneegala that f5 stuff.. wht do u mean by whole system refresh???


----------



## praka123 (Mar 17, 2008)

^for mere "refresh" a command called "xrefresh -white" exits.that just repaints the X windows system.

while,what F5 does is,it restarts/refreshes the File Manager(Nautilus in Gnome).nothing much.


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 17, 2008)

Cool. And if we want, we can install KDE on GNOME ?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 17, 2008)

okkk...

epdai neenga ivalo difficult commands niyabaga,ma vachirukeenga??


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 17, 2008)

Woaahh ! Every thing seems to be confusing. visited this gnome-look site and there are so many categories. Downloaded few things and i dont know what they are.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

naveen_reloaded said:


> okkk...
> 
> epdai neenga ivalo difficult commands niyabaga,ma vachirukeenga??


these commands are not needed for most users


btw how about saying in english?



Dhruv11 said:


> Woaahh ! Every thing seems to be confusing. visited this gnome-look site and there are so many categories. Downloaded few things and i dont know what they are.


its dead simple
Download any theme from site.
for example we choose Wii-Black
now click on download 
the theme will be downloaded, now Goto
System>Preferences>Appearance
drap drop  the file you just downloaded over Appearance dialog box


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2008)

Dhruv11 said:


> Cool. And if we want, we can install KDE on GNOME ?


You can't install KDE on GNOME. You can install KDE along with GNOME.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 17, 2008)

is ubunut is the best or isthere anything other more bewtter than ubuntu??


----------



## mehulved (Mar 17, 2008)

What is ubunut?
Best one depends on each one's perception. I consider gentoo to best suit my needs, thus I am on gentoo/freebsd these days.
I know people way better than me with linux and prefer ubuntu/mandriva/debian.
In short, there's no best linux. All of them are almost same, except for the package management part. And maybe some GUI tools, like suse's YaSt, etc.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 17, 2008)

sorry for the typo....  

ok .. why cant linux community get united and concentrate on one or two OS to the maximum... i feel its too fragmented...

correct me if i am wrong..


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 17, 2008)

View attachment 1670

What are these things ?  
All i could figure out was these things are for desktop enhancements but no idea how to make them work


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

^ Gtk 1.x themes are for the older gtk.Which is now obsolete.
Gtk 2.x themes are for the current gtk, which is used by gnome / xfce.
Gtk draws all the widgets , i.e the buttons, scrollbars etc.

Metacity themes are the window decorations.
Beryl themes are also window decorations, but to be used when you are using compiz.

GDM themes are for the logon screen.
Splash screens are for the splash you see when gnome/xfce loading.

Desklets/Screenlets are small apps displayed on the screen.
Xmms themes are for xmms /bmp/audacious etc, basically like winamp skins.

Topa Brainstorm is a section to think ideas for next version of gnome .
Nautilus scripts are bash scripts used to extend functionality of nautilus.
Meamo apps are for Nokia N800.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

rayraven said:


> ^ Gtk 1.x themes are for the older gtk.Which is now obsolete.
> Gtk 2.x themes are for the current gtk, which is used by gnome / xfce.
> Gtk draws all the widgets , i.e the buttons, scrollbars etc.
> 
> ...


+1 nicely explained
Good job ray


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> +1 nicely explained
> Good job John



John?


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 17, 2008)

rayraven said:


> John?


i meant ray, sorry mind was somewhere else. my hangs lost contact with my mind.

btw edited the post


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 17, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> i meant ray, sorry mind was somewhere else. *my hangs lost contact with my mind.*



Yeah, I get it.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

john ! lol good work raven


----------



## Dhruv11 (Mar 18, 2008)

View attachment 1674

And from where can i get this ObjectDock thing for Linux ? and what is it called btw ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Mar 18, 2008)

^^^ That is called Avant-Window Navigator (AWN). You also haf Cairo Dock and Kiba Dock.

You can get step by step instructions on how to install it. For AWN you can refer Mac4Lin documentation. For other docks you can easily find it on the net.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 23, 2008)

thnks .. will try it...

but no one has answered my prev questiom...about fragmented linux community...


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2008)

distrowatch.com said:
			
		

> *A Linux distribution is like a religion*. If you've ever tried to suggest to another person that his or her choice of a distro might not be the best, then you know what I mean. Even if you haven't, you have probably come across a "distribution opinion war" on one of the mailing lists or public forums. But that's OK. We should be passionate about things we love, even if it's just a mass of programming code. What follows are facts and figures about Linux distributions. Personal opinions may vary, but facts are a lot more difficult to dispute...



No one has control over Linux
Hence anyone with a some spare time on his hands can create one because Linux is free.
Making a single distro out of all available versions is like making the whole world follow One religion
Which is not possible


----------



## praka123 (Mar 23, 2008)

multiple distros multiple inventions.did u know that many innovations comes from various distros and their communities?
most being from fedora/RH ,followed by Debian and SUse,gentoo etc. 
the one which I feel the best is upstart project from ubuntu replacing sysVinit 
compiz is first contributed to OSS community by novell and goes on(RPM from RedHat..)
when regarding distro faithfullness,it is something like in the case of GNU/Linux vs window$  
sincerely ,if I want to convert all opensuse users saying that it is such a resource hog(white elephant) and yast sucks real bad get Debian or Ubuntu or Archlinux,then I wont be alive if I am infront of a Suse fan


----------

